# WAITING FOR MY TTOC MEMBERSHIP



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

???Still waiting for my membership details. Â I've paid by PAYPAL............ waiting to hear back. Â Have you received it? :-/
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Graeme (the treasurer) is doing his month / year end for his proper job at the moment. He is doing his best to do both jobs... consequently the TTOC is suffering slightly :-/ As soon as the majority of his year end is done, he will I'm sure, respond.

He doesn't do the membership per se, but he doesn't release membership details to the membership secretary until he confirms payment into the TTOC account.

We'll try and find out how your membership is progressing... :-/


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

many thanks


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Graeme (the treasurer) is doing his month / year end for his proper job at the moment. He is doing his best to do both jobs... consequently the TTOC is suffering slightly :-/


I'm in the same boat as ANT. I realise it's a second job and don't want to moan, just want to make sure the bank has not 'lost' the money elsewhere (more more importantly that I haven't typed in the wrong number :-/ )

Cheers

H


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I got my membership through about a week ago, number 333, does this mean that if my missus joins she could be 666 [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys, sorry about the delay - December & January are the worst months of the year for me in my 'proper' job, and with Christmas and New Year things haven't happened as fast as they usually would. I spent most of yesterday catching up with the mail, cash, memberships and merchandise orders, so everything is now upto date, as of yesterday.

New members list has been sent to Malcolm, so I'm sure he will get the packs out so you will have them next week. An updated order status report has been posted for the relevant people to see and arrange delivery of merchandise, etc.

Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, ANT & Hannibal, you were both on the list I sent to Malcolm.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Oh yeah, ANT & Hannibal, you were both on the list I sent to Malcolm.


Thanks for letting us know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Will be stalking postie now....

H


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Recieved my membership pack today...thanks ;D

H


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Mine arrived today too. 

Thanks.


----------

